# Gerichtsurteile gegen Elektriker



## MeisterLampe81 (19 März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

heute Abend habe ich die Zeit mit Tante G**gle verbracht.
Ich habe mal nach Gerichtsurteilen gesucht, bei denen Elektriker verurteilt wurden z.B. wegen Fahrlässigkeit im Beruf. Ich habe nicht wirklich was brauchbares gefunden. 

Zum Thema E-Check und Mieterrecht im Elektrobereich findet man zwar was, aber ich habe kein einziges Urteil z.B. wegen Verletzung von Prüfpflichten oder fehlerhafter Elektroinstallation gefunden. Es gibt ja einige "Scharfmacher", die behaupten, das man sowieso mit einem Bein im Knast steht. Ich persönlich kenne keinen Elektriker, der wegen beruflicher Fehler schon mal vorm Kardi stand. 


Kennt jemand Urteile oder weiß wo ich entsprechende Urteile finde??


Das ganze ist übrigens eine Recherche für eine Unterweisung meiner Jungs..


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## holgermaik (20 März 2015)

http://www.elektro.net/praxisprobleme/weglassen-des-schutzleiters-an-sk-i-geraeten/
Hier gibt es einen interessanten und sehr ausführlichen Kommentar dazu.
Gruß Holger


----------



## Blockmove (20 März 2015)

@holgermaik

Danke für den Link.
So gut erklärt hab ich das noch nirgends gelesen.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (21 März 2015)

Der Link ist sehr interessant, aber ich suche eher wirkliche Gerichtsurteile, am besten mit AZ. Diese theoretischen Gedankenspiele findet man zu hauf in verschieden Foren. Ich suche konkrete Urteile.

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## holgero (21 März 2015)

Man sollte doch immer ordentlich arbeiten. 
Wenn jemand wegen meiner schlampigen Arbeit diese Welt verlassen muss, werde ich auch nicht einfach so drüber hinweg kommen. In wieweit ich dafür abgeurteilt werde ist dann wahrscheinlich nicht der erste Gedanke.


----------



## Tommi (22 März 2015)

Hallo,

den im Anhang befindlichen Artikel hat Safety mal gepostet.

Hier wurde auch der Mitarbeiter mit zu einer Geldstrafe verurteilt, da
er eine Sicherheitseinrichtung deaktiviert hat.
Wahrscheinlich wegen §15 DGUV1, da er eine offensichtlich gegen
die Sicherheit gerichtete Weisung befolgt hat.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (22 März 2015)

holgero schrieb:


> Man sollte doch immer ordentlich arbeiten.
> Wenn jemand wegen meiner schlampigen Arbeit diese Welt verlassen muss, werde ich auch nicht einfach so drüber hinweg kommen. In wieweit ich dafür abgeurteilt werde ist dann wahrscheinlich nicht der erste Gedanke.




Hier geht es nicht um schlampige Arbeit oder dgl., hier geht es um darum, welche Strafen konkret seitens der Gerichte vergeben werden. In meinen Augen passieren viele Unfälle durch Unwissenheit oder Missachtung/Manipulation von Sicherheitsvorschriften und -vorkehrungen. Der Spruch: "Da haben wir immer schon so gemacht" zählt bei mir unter Unwissenheit gepaart mit Missachtung von Normen und/oder Sicherheitsvorschriften. Ich persönlich denke nicht, das die eigentliche Schlamperei zu vielen Unfällen führt, sondern eher eine Mischung aus vielen Faktoren..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------

